# Recent Photography



## Boz (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey everyone! I know I've been MIA lately! I got some news I guess I'll start with that! First off, I got my Trio back and bonded together!  Yay! And second Marley got spayed!  Everyone is doing well!

Anyway, back to the main purpose of the post, photos! I pretty much am a photography-addict. :biggrin2:

The photos are in order from oldest to newest. 







































Sorry for the obnoxious watermark but my one of my photos was found posted on another site (used without my permission). So now I must have large, obnoxious, and ugly watermark!


----------



## Yield (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks great, and super awesome! I especially love the hamster one, it's awfully cute 

Glad you got your trio back and bonded together


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow!! :bow

You've got real talent. If you lived by me I would totally pay you to take pictures of my animals; your pictures are so professional and beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 23, 2010)

Breanna I've missed you. I'm happy the bunnies are back together and I love the bunny pic the most of course.
But they are all amazingly done like always.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Aug 23, 2010)

I adore the hamster with the lollipops! great work!


----------



## Boz (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
Yeah I haven't been online much lately. Summer is busy for me And now I started school so I don't get on the forum much still!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my goodness what beautiful pictures...i also love the one of the hamster with the lollipop....that is just so darn cute!..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2010)

great pictures.


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 25, 2010)

WOW! Amazing! :thumbup


----------



## Autumnstorm (Aug 25, 2010)

Perfect pictures! You should try photographer.I'm terrible taking pictures :twitch: But then again,at least its not awful like most my pictures :thud:


----------



## Boz (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Here's another:





Two kitten at my local animal shelter. Fortunately these two have already been adopted!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 1, 2010)

oh i love the hamster with the loli pop pic too so cute


----------



## ambernd (Sep 7, 2010)

aw the first one is adorable =]


----------



## BSAR (Sep 10, 2010)

Great photos! I love the hamster ones! Soo cute and creative!

What do you use to watermark your photos? I am a photographer too and I still don't watermark my photos and I know I need to so they are safe. I usually use Photobucket but its too much of a pain.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 11, 2010)

LOVE that picture of the two kittens! Great capture of the kitten's (on the right) eyes!  Gorgeous!

Emily


----------



## Boz (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! 

I use photoshop. I made a vector watermark and saved it so all I have to do is put it into the photo! Then I make an action so I don't have to style it every time. You can also run an image processor so that it will auto put the watermark on like tons of photos!


----------

